#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-10
<BoFFire-> Bonsoir :)
<BoFFire-> ping oix : comme promis au phone me voici
<oix> pong BoFFire- :) cool ! mais apparemment, personne n'est venu :(
<BoFFire-> ça se voit qu'il n'ya pas trop de monde qui lit la mailinglist
<BoFFire-> Huats d'Ubuntu-fr est venu ?
<Off_> hey
<BoFFire-> Yo Off_ 
<BoFFire-> Alors oix t'es "libre" de discuter à propos de ce que tu m'as annoncé au phone :)
<oix> BoFFire-, yes I am :) et huats est absent apparemment ...
<BoFFire-> Petite précision, je suis sur le webchat et non via un client IRC et la connexion est naze par ici, so sorry si jamais je ne réçois la totalité de vos messages.
<oix> ok BoFFire- pas de soucis ;)
<BoFFire-> okidou ;)
<oix> BoFFire-, je ne sais pas si t'as lu sur les Logs, et même sur le wiki d'ubuntu-dz, le plan que j'ai proposé pour relancer la loco ? (si non, je te le résume)
<BoFFire-> Nope pas encore lu oix
<BoFFire-> Peux-tu me filer le lien direct oix ?
<oix> ba en gros, j'ai demandé à ce que ceux qui sont cap de le faire, aillent voir des universités pour y organiser un event simple, pour tenir une conf où il présente la LoCo Team et ses objectifs, histoire de faire connaitre, et pour qu'il y ait du sang neuf dans la LoCo
<BoFFire-> Ok je viens de lire la page Meetings sur le wiki
<oix> :) donc voilà !
<BoFFire-> Pour ce qui est d'organiser un "event" au niveau du campus universitaire, je vais voir ce que je peux faire de mon côté. Quant à ce qui est du sang neuf, je suis tout à fait pour ;)
<BoFFire-> campus universitaire de Béjaïa bien évidemment
<oix> on a convenu de le faire avec Abdelhak à Médéa, et j'ai vu l'univ de Tizi, et le club ETIC de l'ESI, j'ai leur OK, pour Médéa et Tizi, ça a été reporté à cause des rattrapages, c'est prévu pour début Mai, les dates n'ont pas encore été refixés ... (l'ESI je ne les ai pas recontactés :/ )
<oix> et il y aura aussi l'install party de Bab Ezzouar, cette année, je met ubuntu-dz en avant :)
 * Tux-Tn nyan nyan nyan nyan
<BoFFire-> Très bien man :) Alger, j'y serai cette année aussi inchallah
<BoFFire-> Quant à Médéa, j'ai raté l'event malgré moi
<oix> inchallah :) tu sais, pour la Freedom Software Day, comme tu ne donnais plus de nouvelles, j'allais venir chez toi voir si tout va bien !!! 
<BoFFire-> A vrai dire, j'ai passé des moments bas oix, je te le confie ... maintenant ça va beaucoup mieux ... avec mon nouveau job :p
<Off_> tu bosses dans quoi BoFFire- ?
<BoFFire-> C'est pour ce que je ne donne pas ou souvent de mes nouvelles. Au fait, je fais de la maintenance informatique depuis quelque jours Off_ 
<Off_> ah d'accord
<Off_> ben, au pire, fais comme moi, laisse un client irc ouvert quelque part et connecte toi dessus le soir
<Off_> (ou quand t'as du temps libre)
<Off_> y'a des sites qui offrent des shells
<Off_> (après, question vie privée, je te promet rien)
<Off_> sinon, je peux m'arranger avec le gars qui le loue le serveur pour te filer un compte.
<Off_> mais, heu, je crois qu eje sors un peu du sujet :-p
<BoFFire-> Désormais, je me connecterai en journée c'est sur (heures de boulot :p)
<Off_> continuez
<oix> BoFFire-, :) très bien !! mais ce n'est pas annulé pour autant, je risque bien faire un tour :p  
<Off_> oix: pour l'universitée de sétif, faut surtout voir avec tshik
<BoFFire-> Sinon, fin juillet j'aurai une connexion par SAT Tooway inchallah
<Off_> parce que je suis pas trop universitaire
<BoFFire-> oix: you're welcome :)
<Off_> je peux lui en parler si tu veux, on en avait parlé y'a un peu temps et on a perdu contact depuis
<Off_> d'ailleurs, ça marche comment le bordel de tooway là ?
<Off_> 1€ par jour.
<BoFFire-> C'est une connexion par SAT en bi-directionnel Off_ ... euh non ce n'est pas à 1€ par jour ^^
<Off_> ouais
<Off_> c'est assez cher
 * oix IRC a planté :/
<BoFFire-> je te file un lien Off_ ;)
<Off_> je viens de mieux lire :-D
<BoFFire-> http://www.sat2way.fr/
<BoFFire-> Un peu de pub mais pas grave :p
<oix> Off_, je te disais qu'à moins que t'arrive à convaincre tshik que la responsable du département info est une redhead super canon qui aime le KDE, ça m'étonnerais qu'il aille voir :)
<BoFFire-> ^^ oix
<Off_> oix: je sais :-/
<Off_> mais c'est le seul geek de l'université que je vois souvent
<oix> BoFFire-, au fait, j'ai fait une page FB et une page G+ et un compte twitter pour ubuntu-dz ...
<BoFFire-> Ce qui tourne dans ma tête ces derniers temps, c'est de créer un réseau wifi communautaire dans mon petit patelin et d'installer un serveur Ubuntu pour fournir certains services gratuitement à mes amis ubunteros
<BoFFire-> cool oix ;)
<BoFFire-> Bref, revenons à cette question d'admis, tu vveux bien oix ?
<BoFFire-> d'admins*
<oix> BoFFire-, yep !
<BoFFire-> Concernant Launchpad, j'ai déjà checké les options du groupe ubuntu-dz pour y rajouter d'autres admins, mais je n'ai pas pu promouvoir beaucoup de monde ... je vais revérifier ça dès demain ... je vais vous expliquer pourquoi "demain ...
<oix> BoFFire-, en gros, le soucis, c'est que quand je vois certains membres de la LoCo, surtout IRL, et qu'on parle d'organiser des projets, on me balance toujours la même question : "Où sont les admins", un peu comme si s'il n'y a pas d'admins, on ne peut rien faire ... ça freine énormément les choses :(
<BoFFire-> Je n'ai pas en ma possession ma base de données de mots passes Keepassx
<BoFFire-> Oui, j'en suis tout à fait conscient oix et tu as tout à fait raison sur ce point ...
<BoFFire-> J'ai pu tout de même rajouter Abdelkader EDDOUD de l'AUF en tant qu'admin sur la mailinglist ubuntu.com en tat qu'admin ... donc je pourrait en rajouter d'autres qui veulent se porter volontaires pour gérer la mailinglist (le spam etc) ...
<oix> oui, j'ai parlé avec Eddoud, il me l'a dit 
<BoFFire-> Off_: tu es OP sur le chan ?
<Off_> je pense oui
<Off_> attends
<Off> mh
<BoFFire-> So Off , tu peux donner des droits à oix non ?
<Off> voilà
<Off> heu, c'est un peu la merde avec les droits sur freenode en fait
<Off> ils marchent avec des flags si je me souviens bien
<BoFFire-> oui voilà Off 
<Off> et je pense que j'ai pas le flag qui me permet d'ajouter des acces
<Off> je vais voir tiens
<BoFFire-> Moi aussi, j'ai dû me documenter pour y procéder sur Freenode
<Off> au pire, on peut expliquer à freenode que le fondateur est absent, qu'il a abondonné le projet et qu'on veut le récuprer
<Off> mais ça va être très dur de leur prouver ça je pense
<BoFFire-> Voilà Off ... c'était ça le soucis depuis le départ, le fondateur du chan c'est Djalil si tu te rappelle bien
<Off> yep
<oix> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modes_IRC
<BoFFire-> Bref, il y a toujours une solution à tout n'est ce pas
<Off> oix: faut voir surtout sur le site de freenode
<BoFFire-> tout à fait Off 
<BoFFire-> Les commandes sur Freenode ne sont un peut différentes avec les flags
<BoFFire-> sont*
<Off> /msg chanserv help flags
<BoFFire-> Je suis handicapé avec mon présent nick non enregistré sinon j'aurais tenté maintenant de donner des droits à oix
<Off> je vais essayer pour voir
<oix> Off, /msg Chanserv help OP 
<Off> 00:00:22 <Off> flags #ubuntu-dz
<Off> 00:00:22 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Off> j'ai même pas le droit de voir les flags du chan (les accès en quelque sorte)
<Off> en effet, je peux pas non plus ajouter des accès
<Off> 00:01:32 <Off> flags #ubuntu-dz oix +O
<Off> 00:01:33 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to execute this command.
<BoFFire-> Bon les gars, le proprio du cybercafé veut fermer boutique ... je me connecterai demain inchallah au courant de la journée pour essayer de régler certaines choses. Au pire je vous enverrai un message sur la mailinglist
<Off> donc, faut en parler avec freenode
<Off> :-)
<Off> BoFFire-: ok, bonne nuit :-)
<BoFFire-> Je verrai ça demain Off et oix promis ;)
<oix> BoFFire-, bonne nuit :) à demain (si je me conencte)
<BoFFire-> Parole d'un Papillon :p
<BoFFire-> à demain les gars
<oix> ;)
<Siphax> ...............................
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-11
<Siphax> oix de retour 
<oix> Eh oui Siphax :)
<oix> tu vas bien ?
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> tu as fixé  une date pour avril 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-12
<Rohff94> marre des logs
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-13
 * Croosty vous passe le bonjour :)
<Be_> salam
<Be_> ya l'audio?
<Croosty> ah nn pas d'audio :p
<Croosty> ca gache l'aspect classique d'irc :D
 * Croosty yhab l'irc a l'ancienne ^
<Be_> ok ok
<Be_> mais c un peu moche commeme
<Be_> lol
<Croosty> oui mais hadi hya el benna dyelo lol
<oix> imaginez que c'est comme en temps de guerre, Facebook fermera, Twitter sera surveillé, MSN/GTalk etc hors service, mais l'IRC continuera à être utilisable ^_^
<Be_> mdrr
<Be_> ya tjr une sollution
<oix> :p yep
 * Croosty est d'accord
<Croosty> p2p
<Croosty> tu px meme telecharger en p2p avec emule et discutter en meme temp :D
<Be_> bonnen uit
<Be_> nuit
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-15
<Siphax>  
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-09
<rooisto47> salut à tous
<rooisto47> y a quelqu'un ?
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-10
<ino> http://images.tw.creative.com/images/corporate/artwork/hires_prodikeyspcmidiusb.jpg
<amin_> Salam Alaykoum
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-12
 * shel3over apt-get girlfriend 
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-13
<shel3over> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Administrator_Appreciation_Day
